# Rainforest Terrarium/Viv - Live Planted/Rain System/Filtered Water Source



## JamesLovelady (May 30, 2011)

Hi guys, thought I'd share my Rainforest Setup with you all, it is in theory a complete eco system, there are no animals in the setup at present and I'm awaiting some advice from the snake forum for the animal i intend to keep in there (GTP/Chondro) so it's just a nice plant feature at the moment!

Comments/questions welcome

Video Demonstrating the rain system: YouTube - ‪Exo-terra rainforest setup‬‏


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

friggin awesome: victory:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I love that monsoon, is it easy to setup and can it be on a timer? Would be tempting to purchase this some time down the line, im assuming it can be installed in any vivarium aslong as its watertight and can withstand those conditions?

Tom.


----------



## JamesLovelady (May 30, 2011)

It's a Lucky Reptile Super rain system, by default they come with 3 spray nossels and a "dripper", I'm not utilising the dripper and only two sprays...

It is fairly easy to install, it comes with suction pads and clips for the pipe work and all the pipe you will need.

I have mine run on a timer yes, a conventional digital 230v timer can only operate on minutes, but I am utilising some timers that allow seconds so I only pump the water for roughly 10 second periods to try prevent water logging the substrate, however i forgot the manufacturer and I'll come back to you with it when I ask my supplier.

I have not used clips or suction pads as I like to conceal the pipe work in the exo-terra lid (there are little grooves the pipe fits nicely into, including the spray nozzles)... I simply used some of the aquarium sealant i used for the acrylic (water feature) in the bottom to stick the pipe work and nozzles in place then leave something heavy on it to set!

You can adapt and use the super rain system in almost any viv, however I wouldn't suggest it in most wooden vivs as if its very humid/wet the wood can expand and/or rott, make sure you line a wooden viv with acrylic sheets or other options on the market!

Regards,

J


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you, acrylic sheets, good idea, I shall look in to it!

Tom.


----------



## Harry_NW (Feb 15, 2010)

i use super rain system too - pollywog sell a timer to allow setting to 5 or 10 seconds etc


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, I'm doing a similar set up to this aswell although its become a little ambitious rofl and has taken me months to do... Soon though it'l be complete


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

Nice one dude, how did you get your water to stay at the front and not leak into the substrate? I'm looking at doing something like this but with water running down the back wall then, through a stream into the pool at the bottom


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

looks awesom. so want to do something like this one day!!


----------



## Oskorei (Jun 15, 2010)

sneaky bit of WoW there I see!  nice setup


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

what lighting are you using? in my experience lighting and drainage acount for 90% of planted sucess! is that just a sphungum moss substrate?and also what drainage do you have in the substrate area?


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

It makes a hell a lot of "((noise))"


----------

